# Hamstring builders



## Elivo (Aug 31, 2018)

What’s your goto moves to build up the hammies? Looking for some suggestions to add into routine.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 31, 2018)

well you already do two that I would hope. squats and deadlifts.   Barbell Stiff leg deadlifts, good mornings,  hammie curls. These are pretty much the basics that I'm sure you already know .. but it's what works.


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 31, 2018)

What Seeker said - personally, I've found stiff-leg DL's to be most effective. My cues are making sure I am engaging them and squeezing the glutes at the top.


----------



## German89 (Aug 31, 2018)

Yeah..

Hammie curls with the machine or db
Stiff leg deads
You can get under the smith machine with a bench, lay on your tummy, push the bar with your feet up, award but effective 
Uhh.. squats  and deads. Also when doing curls on the machine, point your toes down. And you can hit your hammies good on the bike peddling, with your toes pointed down as well.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 31, 2018)

I believe our hamstrings are similar to biceps in the fact they cross two joints. I.e your hips and knees. In addition to your standard leg curl, anything that causes a humping motion will involve your glutes and hams. 

Squats & stiff leg deadlifts work your hip hinge and will hit your hamstrings. Just play with your form until you feel them activate the most. Ironically learning really good form on bent over rows helped me feel my hamstrings more. (They’re stabilizers and I feel the tightness - doesn’t work them)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2018)

Box squats


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 31, 2018)

My new gym has a bunch of glute ham raise racks. I've been loving those. I can really feel the squeeze in my hamstrings and I get some pretty good pumps from it. 
I think you can even do them using a barbell on the floor but I've never tried that way. Also I really like Swiss ball hamstrings curls for a nice Contraction.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 31, 2018)

View attachment 6326


I know not every on has access to one of these,  but this is my go to. Single leg kneeling curls.  Dead weight.  Picked this up for a couple hundred bucks.  You can find this kind of stuff cheap if you're patient and look.  I superset these with squats.

Apologies for sideways picture


----------



## German89 (Aug 31, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 6326
> 
> 
> I know not every on has access to one of these,  but this is my go to. Single leg kneeling curls.  Dead weight.  Picked this up for a couple hundred bucks.  You can find this kind of stuff cheap if you're patient and look.  I superset these with squats.
> ...


Yes!! Those are the ****ing best. Had one at my old gym. I had balls on the back of my legs. My hammies were niecly developed.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 31, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 6326
> 
> 
> I know not every on has access to one of these,  but this is my go to. Single leg kneeling curls.  Dead weight.  Picked this up for a couple hundred bucks.  You can find this kind of stuff cheap if you're patient and look.  I superset these with squats.
> ...



we got one of those type things at my gym actually. Never used it though I’ll give it a shot next leg day


----------



## automatondan (Aug 31, 2018)

My vote goes to hamtring hypers and romanian deadlifts. If you cant build big hammies that way, then you should give up. 

But I will say, most of the time, I feel my squats and normal deadlifts work them plenty.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 31, 2018)

Elivo said:


> we got one of those type things at my gym actually. Never used it though I’ll give it a shot next leg day



The best hamstring machine/exercise I've done in 35 years


----------



## HDH (Aug 31, 2018)

I don't do heavy anymore.

I tri set of good mornings, stiff leg dumbbell deads to the floor and leg curls.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 31, 2018)

Well if that thing bricks suggested ends up feeling as good as he makes it sound I’ll be using that, rdl, lying leg curls and either stiff leg or convent dead’s with legs closer together to get more ham work out of them. On top of squats and the other legs stuff


----------



## German89 (Sep 1, 2018)

Okay. And. When doing stiff. Be stiff. Not bending the knees. ROM: mid shin to just above knee caps.

I see almost all these guys bending their knees. I dont know why. 

I do remember jay culter saying. His hammies improved when he kept his knees locked. 

Just a suggestion. And this is how ive always done them.  I tried bending my knees slightly,  felt weird.


----------



## Hurt (Sep 1, 2018)

Stiff leg deads performed with a slow negative and deep stretch at the bottom (BB and DB variations)

Squats and deads of course.

Reverse hypers (also great for active spinal decompression)

High rep leg curl drop sets as a finisher (lying, seated, or standing single leg)


----------



## Viduus (Sep 2, 2018)

This video is great for a handful of different reasons...


----------



## German89 (Sep 2, 2018)

Viduus said:


> This video is great for a handful of different reasons...


Whos that guy? Hes fine as **** aaron feld?


----------



## Viduus (Sep 3, 2018)

German89 said:


> Whos that guy? Hes fine as **** aaron feld?



Strength and conditioning coach for a collage football team in Oregon.


----------



## German89 (Sep 3, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Strength and conditioning coach for a collage football team in Oregon.


Yeah. I got him on i.g. now lmfao.. need that mustache between.. well
.. im sure you can figure the rest out


----------



## Jin (Sep 3, 2018)

German89 said:


> Yeah. I got him on i.g. now lmfao.. need that mustache between.. well
> .. im sure you can figure the rest out



Getting divorce. 
Growing mustache.


----------



## German89 (Sep 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> Getting divorce.
> Growing mustache.


I love beards too. Just an fyi lol


----------



## German89 (Sep 3, 2018)

HDH said:


> I don't do heavy anymore.
> 
> I tri set of good mornings, stiff leg dumbbell deads to the floor and leg curls.


Where have you been!?


----------



## Jin (Sep 3, 2018)

German89 said:


> I love beards too. Just an fyi lol



Winter time is beard time

View attachment 6334


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 3, 2018)

Let's not forget the GHR!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 3, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> Let's not forget the GHR!



one of the best but rare in most commercial gyms


----------



## HDH (Sep 3, 2018)

German89 said:


> Where have you been!?



Been hiding out  :0)


----------



## German89 (Sep 3, 2018)

HDH said:


> Been hiding out  :0)



Lol. I see that.. well.. come out from under the rock sometimes!!


----------

